# My Lovebird as Died



## Tracy Gould

I had two Lovebirds called Mork and Mindy, Mork died a year ago and we thought Mindy would Die of a broken heart but she did not she went quiet for a few days then picked up, She seem alright today she was singing away about 6pm but we found her dead about a hour ago which would have been about 8 o'clock she most have died just after 6 as she had gone ridged poor Mindy she was only about 8 years old and did not look ill. But we filled her seed pot this morning so i am wondering if she choked on a sesame seed.


----------



## hali

oh bless i am so sorry x


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so sorry to hear about Mindy. That's too bad.


----------



## Tracy Gould

Thanks, I feel bad she lived in the Dinning room and i did not know anything was wrong till my hubby when in and found her She use to live in the room but I had to move her. I feel bad because it looks like she was dead a few hours poor thing


----------



## Isa

I am so sorry for your loss  RIP Mindy.


----------



## Laura

did you do any cooking with teflon pans? and burn something or get too hot? 
Although birds can be quite sick and not show it.. I would think you would have noticed something..
How long do love bird usually live? 
my friend has one. I cant recall his age. but he died suddenly as well. she heard him flutter and chirp, thought nothing of it and found him dead in the morning.. Do birds have heart attacks??


----------



## kimby37

Aww so sad RIP Mindy......Thats how we ended up with Mylo our Hermann's tortoise. When our cat of 8 years (Snowball) died in October  We miss him, the furball.


----------



## exoticsdr

Very sorry to hear about your bird, sudden death in birds is rarely a true "sudden death". Most true cases are due to respiratory toxins such as the gas from overheated teflon, fumes from cleaning products or trauma from flying into windows, walls and ceiling fans. Most of the other cases are due to long standing illness that has gone un-noticed....and believe me, birds are masters at hiding illness. If your bird is still available, I highly recommend having a necropsy performed, especially if you are planning on getting another. Feel the breast bone (keel), does it feel like it is protruding from the pectoral muscles or is there muscle tissue on both sides of the keel and to the point of the keel? The pectoral muscles are generally the first muscles to atrophy after a bird becomes ill.


----------



## Tracy Gould

She was her normal perky self and as noise as ever, we buried her so a necropsy is not possible she did not feel skinny and no we did not burn any pans there as been no sign of respiratory infection but i know they hide things well, the room she stayed in was getting quiet cold but we always covered the cage on a night. Yer Laura Birds do have heart attacks they also have fits I have had a bird that started fitting once it ended up kill her. Lovebirds can live till they are 15 yrs old, I had her for 8 years but they was fully grown when i got them so i am not hundred per cent on her age. I have read they do not do well after losing there mate but we lost Mork about 12 months ago so i do not know if that was a Factor.I do not think i am going to get a new bird i am just going to concentrate on the pets i have. Thank u everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Becki

I'm so sorry Tracy. RIP little fid.


----------



## LindaF

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My conure is 22 years old and a cranky old man. I don't want to even think about saying goodbye. Perhaps she was singing because she knew she was going to see her mate again.


----------



## Tracy Gould

LindaF said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My conure is 22 years old and a cranky old man. I don't want to even think about saying goodbye. Perhaps she was singing because she knew she was going to see her mate again.



Thank you. 22 yrs old wow it is hard when they go my oldest pet was Jack my13 year old Red Setter Cross that was hard I still miss him so much. Mindy singing because she knew she was going to she Mork is a lovely thought and made me smile thanks xx


----------



## exoticsdr

Two years ago I had a new client bring a double yellow-head amazon parrot into the office on it's 100th birthday, at which point if fell over dead in the waiting room. The woman was of South American decent and had pictures of her great-grandmother feeding the bird as a baby. I have had many that were documented at 60-70 years of age come in for this or that, but this bird was truly ancient.


----------



## Becki

Geez Doc , how long do you make people wait.


----------



## Angi

So sorry to hear your sad news. I do wonder if they were older than you thought though. RIP Little bird.


----------

